# Quarter-mile times



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

What kind of quarter mile times is everyone running?


----------



## broken40s (Feb 8, 2006)

not sure what he's runnin, but a friend of mine has a 300 hp ka-t all stock internals, except the auto zone headgasket


----------

